# Victor Formulas



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, all. Have been researching puppy foods for several months and am still pulling my hair out! I am obsessing over calcium/phosphorus levels. But I am liking Victor Formulas. Does anyone have experience with one of Victor's formulas? Maybe one that would be good for my new GSD pup coming soon and my older GSD's....Thanks!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you stuck on Victor? I have heard good things about it. Nothing bad to say about it. 

But I have used Fromm LBP and loved it. Most people on here recommend Fromm. My dog did very well on it and I trust the company. I switched him in November 2015 since he needed more calories that Fromm was providing in a reasonable amount of kibble daily.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall and Efa have been on Victor for years. It was our breeder told us to feed. We buy the Super Premium formula in the purplish-blue bag. I do provide essential oil, immune support, and glucosamine/chondroitin supplements too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I give the HiPro formula (30/20) with my adult and am very very pleased after feeding many more expensive foods.

For a puppy I would still stick with the Fromm though.....calcium and phosphorus .....little puppy bodies not as good at dealing with some excess.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I was considering Fromm LBP to begin with so I may just stick with that for the pup and see how she does. Meanwhile I think I'll switch the older dogs over to Victor.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

crittersitter said:


> Thanks for the input! I was considering Fromm LBP to begin with so I may just stick with that for the pup and see how she does. Meanwhile I think I'll switch the older dogs over to Victor.


Mine was on it till he was 18 months old. Then he ended up needing between 5-6 cups a day. That was way too much food. I switched at that time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Victor is a great food but to my knowledge they do not have a food suitable for large breed puppies. I would feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy and then switch to Victor when your pup is older.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will tell you that once Beau grew up I could never ever keep weight on him - it is the first food I have fed that gives both firm stools and he has gained weight and has a thick plush coat to die for. I am looking forward to the annual blood test in June.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

eddie1976E said:


> Are you stuck on Victor? I have heard good things about it. Nothing bad to say about it.
> 
> But I have used Fromm LBP and loved it. Most people on here recommend Fromm. My dog did very well on it and I trust the company. I switched him in November 2015 since he needed more calories that Fromm was providing in a reasonable amount of kibble daily.


Eddie what did u switch to? I am on Fromm LBP and the consensus is that once theyre fully grown they need more calories/protein/fat than the LBP provides...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine is on Fromm LBP and I love it because he got over all digestive problems. But he has started itching and we are getting ready to switch to a different protein source once he hits 7 months. I decided to stay within the Fromm line and go to an adult formula.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Victor seems to be highly recommended along with Fromm. Hard to find a good puppy food with right protein/calcium/phosphorous ratio and went with Fromm large breed puppy and very happy with food and company now switched to adult Fromm four star grain free line. Favorites- beef frittata, surf and turf, salmon tunalini. Which made Max's coat extremely soft and shiny and have not noticed much shedding but I have a feeling I am speaking to soon. Very happy overall as found no problems with pano ,loose stool, dry coat, and itchy skin from allergies seem to be common with shepherds I see on this forum. Fromm Human has human grade ingredients and is a family owned manufacturer - you can not get food in places like petco but small individually owned pet stores or chewy.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I bounce back and forth between Fromm and Victor all the time.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Everyone has been so much help. Thank you! I have ordered Victor for my three older adults and Fromm LBP for the new addition coming this weekend! She is on Proplan LBP which I want to get her off as soon as she's settled in and doing well. 

Can those of you that started off on LBP tell me what age you went with adult food? I'm just trying to figure out how long I have to watch the calcium/phosphorus level closely. My other GSD's were all adult rescues so this is are our first baby in a long time and we want to do it right.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

crittersitter said:


> Everyone has been so much help. Thank you! I have ordered Victor for my three older adults and Fromm LBP for the new addition coming this weekend! She is on Proplan LBP which I want to get her off as soon as she's settled in and doing well.
> 
> Can those of you that started off on LBP tell me what age you went with adult food? I'm just trying to figure out how long I have to watch the calcium/phosphorus level closely. My other GSD's were all adult rescues so this is are our first baby in a long time and we want to do it right.


I think Fromm recommends large breed puppy till 14 months of age but double check.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

I use the victor hi-pro with my puppy judith and she loves it. I heard you should switch food between bags so I'll probably do the Fromm's LBP next.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

New baby is doing awesome on Fromm LBP! She was having loose stools on the breeders Purina One corn/soy product. Put her on cooked chicken and rice and probiotics and switched her over to Fromm in the matter of just a few days and she loves it! Nice stool and happy puppy. Emma just turned 9 weeks old Saturday and has been with us since she was 8 weeks. Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I was wondering about Victor Hero?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm on my first bag of Hero with Keefer and he's been doing well so far.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm on my first bag of Hero with Keefer and he's been doing well so far.


Ah - Great! Thanks!


----------

